# Proteus, Proteus y más Proteus



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2006)

Me baje el Proteus Lite, para poder simular un pequeño circuito con un 16F84A. Armo todo el circuito, cargo el HEX en el pic, y hasta aqui todo va perfecto. Pero no se como hecharlo a correr para simular. Si abro uno de los examples, me aparece abajo los mandos de simulacion, pero en el caso de mi circuito no. Que me falta?

Saludos.


----------



## Braulio (Ene 6, 2007)

Raro raro muy raro, recuerdo q cuando usaba el proteus lite si podia simular microcontroladores cargando el .hex, lo q si no podía hacer alli era ensamblar el programa en el mismo proteus, cosa q si se puede hacer en la version final, la q yo uso es 6.7 sp3 q descargue de internet. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## darkbits (Ene 12, 2007)

bueno Mamu te envio un ejemplo de como corre en proteus yo lo cable esto y funciona como esta emulado.

 tienes que cargar en el PIC el HEX
vas a SOURCE --- ADD SOURCE
                        Buscas el ejercicio.asm
el codeg generation en -->  y  MPASM
aceptas   --> OK

realizas un BUILL ALL

y play   se ejecuta si la programacion esta bien..


Dark!


----------



## piero666 (Dic 15, 2009)

Gracias Master!! yo tampoco podía simular en Proteus y gracias a tu ejemplo pude. Saludos!!


----------



## shura (Mar 16, 2011)

hola amigos no puedo ensamblar en mi proteus v 7.6 SP4 me deja cargar mi archivo .asm pero no me deja definir "Code Generation Tool" ni tampoco en la opción "Add/remove Code Generation Tools" y por lo tanto no me genera el archivo .hex...espero me puedan ayudar con este problema....

deantemano muchas gracias a todos....


----------



## matrix93 (Mar 19, 2011)

amigos qe tal una consulta..soy nuevo utilizando proteus..me podrian de que forma ubicar el condensador ceramico por ejemplo de 0.01uf.. gracias de antemano..


----------



## nirkiman (Mar 29, 2011)

Claro que si amigo busca en la parte de capacitores genericos ay encontraras los ceramicos son los que solo dicen capacitores


----------

